# coding for bronchitis/asthma



## masseytc (Nov 14, 2015)

How do you code (1) acute bronchitis,J20.9, and (2) asthma with acute exacerbation, J45.901, and (3) sinusitis, unspecified, J32.9? I only see in the excludes notes where chronic bronchitis is included but not acute bronchitis, so I believe I can code both J20.9 and J45.901 (as far as 1 and 2 above), along with J32.9. Is this correct?

Thank you for your help


----------



## erjones147 (Nov 16, 2015)

I would code what you have - all 3 codes


----------

